# Sind User selber an ihrer Abzocke schuld schuld?



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

hallo,
zunächst mal geht es nicht um Schuld oder Unschuld, bestenfalls um Schulden.
Auch ein Inkassounternehmen ist ein stinknormales (mehr stink als normal) Unternehmen, das nicht ohne weiteres einen Schufaeintrag veranlassen kann.
Zwar wäre zu wünschen, daß das Dialerunwesen mal ein Ende finden würde, daran ist - aufgrund der Markthörigkeit selbst des BGH - aber nicht zu denken, schließlich wird damit ums goldene Kalb getanzt sprich GELD umgesetzt.
Ergo sollten gerade emule- und andere Konsumenten sich daran gewöhnen, daß sie bei Gelegenheit abgezockt werden oder eben darauf achten evtl. weniger zu saugen und mehr für die Sicherheit ihres Rechners zu tun!!
Denn obgleich mir die Dialerganoven nun wahrhaftig nicht sympathisch sind, wer fällt immer wieder darauf rein, genau !!!
Wenn also nicht eindeutig zu beweisen ist, daß der Dialer nicht den Mindestanforderungen genügt, s. RegTP, kann man sich zwar 1-2 Mal abducken und die Zahlung verweigern, letztlich wird man aber zahlen müssen!!, denn die Beweislast liegt bei dem Verweigerer.
Sportlich gesehen könnte man das ganze ja als gelegentliche Bezahlung für tonnenweises Saugen betrachten, nur leider bekommen es auch da die Falschen.

 :tröst:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Oktober 2003)

jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Denn obgleich mir die Dialerganoven nun wahrhaftig nicht sympathisch sind, wer fällt immer wieder darauf rein, genau !!!


Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Rest, den Du so von Dir gibst ziemlicher Stuss ist, hast Du etwas ganz wichtiges erkannt. Die Dialermafia ist nämlich genau da gaaaaaanz stark vertreten, wo es in halbseidene Bereiche geht. Welcher Geschädigte wird beim Anblick der Telefonrechnung lieber zähneknirschend zahlen? Genau der, der befürchtet, etwas illegales mit seinem PC getan zu haben...
Ist das ein Freibrief? Sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Rest, den Du so von Dir gibst ziemlicher Stuss ist,...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese, wenn auch unmassgebliche Meinung ziemlicher Stuss ist, solltest Du schon, sofern ansatzweise möglich, versuchen zu begründen, wieso Du etwas für Stuss hälst. Plappern kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.
Aber Du hast sehr richtig erkannt, daß ich zwar den Dialerganoven liebend gerne das Handwerk legen lassen würde, mein Bedauern für die meisten "Opfer" sich aber dennoch in Grenzen hält, denn seit mindestens 2,5 Jahren ist das Dialerunwesen jedem der häufiger im Internet unterwegs ist bekannt und, noch gravierender, man kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen durch Befolgen nur weniger, effektiver Massnahmen - Patches, entsprechende Programme und vor allem Aufmerksamkeit für den eigenen Rechner - dann kann man sogar "Halbseidenes" aufsuchen ohne unangemessen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.
Wer allerdings "hacken" will und noch nicht einmal das kleine 1x1 beherrscht, der hat eben eine, wenn auch kostspielige Lektion im "Hacken" erhalten.

 :tröst:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Oktober 2003)

jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese, wenn auch unmassgebliche Meinung ziemlicher Stuss ist, solltest Du schon, sofern ansatzweise möglich, versuchen zu begründen, wieso Du etwas für Stuss hälst. Plappern kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.


Wenn Dir der Tag zu lang ist, kannst Du ihn gerne hier mit lesen verbringen...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> zunächst mal geht es nicht um Schuld oder Unschuld, bestenfalls um Schulden.
> Auch ein Inkassounternehmen ist ein stinknormales (mehr stink als normal) Unternehmen, das nicht ohne weiteres einen Schufaeintrag veranlassen kann.


Das geht ziemlich "ohne weiteres". Das Problem ist nicht nur die Schufa-Eintragung, es gibt verschiedene ähnliche Institutionen bei denen man sich über Kreditwürdigkeit informieren kann...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar wäre zu wünschen, daß das Dialerunwesen mal ein Ende finden würde, daran ist - aufgrund der Markthörigkeit selbst des BGH - aber nicht zu denken, schließlich wird damit ums goldene Kalb getanzt sprich GELD umgesetzt.


Dappes!
Wegen 47,44€ schaffst Du´s nicht mal vor´s Landgericht...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo sollten gerade emule- und andere Konsumenten sich daran gewöhnen, daß sie bei Gelegenheit abgezockt werden oder eben darauf achten evtl. weniger zu saugen und mehr für die Sicherheit ihres Rechners zu tun!!
> Denn obgleich mir die Dialerganoven nun wahrhaftig nicht sympathisch sind, wer fällt immer wieder darauf rein, genau !!!


Siehe oben...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also nicht eindeutig zu beweisen ist, daß der Dialer nicht den Mindestanforderungen genügt, s. RegTP, kann man sich zwar 1-2 Mal abducken und die Zahlung verweigern, letztlich wird man aber zahlen müssen!!, denn die Beweislast liegt bei dem Verweigerer.


Siehe Rest des Forums...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Sportlich gesehen könnte man das ganze ja als gelegentliche Bezahlung für tonnenweises Saugen betrachten, nur leider bekommen es auch da die Falschen.


Was hat das mit der Grußkartenabzocke aus dem Edertal zu tun? Wenn Dir der Tag zu lang ist, s. o. ...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast sehr richtig erkannt, daß ich zwar den Dialerganoven liebend gerne das Handwerk legen lassen würde, mein Bedauern für die meisten "Opfer" sich aber dennoch in Grenzen hält, denn seit mindestens 2,5 Jahren ist das Dialerunwesen jedem der häufiger im Internet unterwegs ist bekannt und, noch gravierender, man kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen durch Befolgen nur weniger, effektiver Massnahmen - Patches, entsprechende Programme und vor allem Aufmerksamkeit für den eigenen Rechner - dann kann man sogar "Halbseidenes" aufsuchen ohne unangemessen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.


Ja, ne, is klar! Mit Linux wär das nich passiert...
Was für Programme??? Lass uns an Deinem Wissen teilhaben! Zwei ganze Foren warten auf die ach so einfache Lösung...



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Wer allerdings "hacken" will und noch nicht einmal das kleine 1x1 beherrscht, der hat eben eine, wenn auch kostspielige Lektion im "Hacken" erhalten.


Sicherlich hast Du gemerkt, dass hier auch dumme Menschen morgens vor die Tür gehen können, ohne erst einmal abgewatscht zu werden. Mag ja sein, dass Du Deine Lektion für´s Leben gelernt hast, wenn Du morgens an der Bushaltestelle von Deinen Mitschülern erst mal den Scoutranzen über den Kopf bekommen hast, aber da bist Du wohl eine Ausnahme. Übertrage Deinen geistigen Dünnpfiff einfach mal in andere Lebensbereiche und Du wirst ganz schnell von alleine drauf kommen. Du wirst an jeder Kasse Dein Wechselgeld zählen müssen und Dir dumme Sprüche wie "Da hätten Sie sich aber sofort beschweren müssen..." anhören können. Du wirst Dein Auto (Fahrrad?) nicht in die Werkstatt bringen können ohne über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Du wirst von jedem Handwerker zu recht abgezockt werden, weil Du sein kleines 1x1 nicht beherrschst...
Dämmert´s ganz langsam oder bist Du vielleicht doch im falschen Forum...
?


----------



## Rhoischnook (2 Oktober 2003)

jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast sehr richtig erkannt, daß ich zwar den Dialerganoven liebend gerne das Handwerk legen lassen würde, mein Bedauern für die meisten "Opfer" sich aber dennoch in Grenzen hält, denn seit mindestens 2,5 Jahren ist das Dialerunwesen jedem der häufiger im Internet unterwegs ist bekannt und, noch gravierender, man kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen durch Befolgen nur weniger, effektiver Massnahmen - Patches, entsprechende Programme und vor allem Aufmerksamkeit für den eigenen Rechner - dann kann man sogar "Halbseidenes" aufsuchen ohne unangemessen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.



Surfen für Kinder, Jugendliche und „Alte“ verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann kann man sogar "Halbseidenes" aufsuchen ohne unangemessen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.



Dialer gibt es leider auch auf  seriösen Seiten. 



			
				jetzt reichts schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen



...auch vor Dialern die Schutzprogramme aushebeln?


----------



## Lumumba (3 Oktober 2003)

> denn seit mindestens 2,5 Jahren ist das Dialerunwesen jedem der häufiger im Internet unterwegs ist bekannt und, noch gravierender, man kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen


100% Schutz wirst Du nie bekommen. 
Ich bin seit zig Jahren online un einige Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen. Es hat mich aber trotzdem erwischt.(siehe hier) Das schlimme ist, ich weiß nicht mal, was es war... Vielleicht hatte ich auch nie einen Dialer drauf und es soll mir nur etwas "untergeschoben" werden. 

Aber zum Thema Erfolgsmeldung, die gab es doch auch schon... Siehe unser wertes Forenmitglied "Jurist"! 

Aber zu der Geschichte hier im Thread.

@noozle 
Ein langer Athem ist wichtig. So schnell kommt es zu keinem Schufa-Eintrag. Weiterhin *nie *selbst klagen, sondern lass *die *doch das Gericht einschalten, dann stehen *die *in der Beweispflicht!


----------



## technofreak (3 Oktober 2003)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> 100% Schutz wirst Du nie bekommen.



Das stimmt so nicht, es gibt 100% Schutzmaßnahmen, die unter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

beschrieben sind. Sie sind nur in aller Regel  dem Normalverbraucher  so nicht von vorherein bekannt,
 (woher auch!) daher  werden diese Schutzmaßnahmen leider oft erst dann eingesetzt,
 wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Ich selber bin Anfang 2002 um Haaresbreite
 an einem  "Anschlag" vorbeigeschrammt.
Dies war der Beginn und die Motivation in diesem Forum mitzuarbeiten. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

hallo Rhoischnook,



> 1. Surfen für Kinder, Jugendliche und „Alte“ verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!



nein natürlich nicht, wer hat das gesagt? Während es aber mittlerweile Usus ist ein Kind (und auch "Alte" zu denen ich mit über 50 mittlerweile selbst zähle  ) vor den Gefahren des Strassenverkehrs zu warnen, gilt das Internet augenscheinlich für viele als gefahrloser Raum! Eine absolut "dumme Selbstüberschätzung", die sich trotz eindeutiger und unmissverständlicher Warnungen auch seitens dieses Forums hartnäckig hält. 
Beispiel: wer trotz Warnungen bei Rot UND ZUSÄTZLICH! vor üblen Zeitgenossen über die Ampel geht ist ein "Opfer"? 
Nicht eine evtl. Dummheit ist also das Problem, sondern die "Gier" und Ignoranz vieler, natürlich nicht aller.



> 2. Dialer gibt es leider auch auf seriösen Seiten.



Hier möchte ich das leider unterstreichen, denn die Akzeptanz angeblich "guter" Dialer verführt natürlich zum LEICHTSINN. 
Ein Umstand der allerdings bspws. bei Diebstahl dem "Opfer" angelastet wird!!! z.B. offene Wohnungstür!!



> 3. ...auch vor Dialern die Schutzprogramme aushebeln?



Nein natürlich nicht, hier kommen wir aber zum Kern der Sache, denn Angriffspunkt ist immer der MS InternetExplorer und ActiveX ("offene Wohnungstür")
Tatsächlich gibt es KEINEN Dialer der sich ohne ActiveX (incl. Autoloader!!) selbst installieren könnte, es geht IMMER eine aktive Bestätigung voraus.
Im Zuge unserer ach so liberalen Marktwirtschaft heißt das Zauberwort aber einfach KOSTENLOS und schon setzt der Verstand aus.
Und daran sind die Betrüger schuld? Nein, sie setzen einfach auf den letztgenannten Umstand und schon gehen ihnen, wenn auch nur im Promillebereich, genug Leute ins Netz. Leute die auch an "Butterfahrten" teilnehmen und fürchterlich sauer werden, wenn man ihnen sagt, daß sie sich FREIWILLIG "über den Leisten ziehen lassen", d.h. völlig überteuerte Waren kaufen, obgleich sie niemand dazu "zwingt", Hauptsache die Fahrt war KOSTENLOS.
Wer sich also, back to the roots, z.B. ein "optimiertes" emule ziehen will (zu Lasten anderer Nutzer!!), o.a. "gecrackte" Pornozugänge, "Hackertools" etc., weiß was er tut und ist ganz sicher kein "Opfer", bestenfalls ein "betrogener Betrüger", ähnlich den Leuten die Schwarzgeld zu "garantierten" 25 % anlegen wollen und sich hinterher wundern!!, daß ihr Geld weg ist, aber dennoch die Frechheit besitzen, dies bspws. im TV lauthals zu beklagen.

Damit unser Schweinehäschen aber nicht ganz leer ausgeht,

1. ich nutze kein Linux (wie kommt dieser Dummbatz darauf?) sondern Windows,

2. den ursprünglichen IE, selbstverständlich! ActiveX ausgeschaltet, habe ich, nachdem ich es leid war ständig Patches einzuspielen, das ist aber Pflicht !!!, gegen Mozilla/Opera eingetauscht,

3. zu Zeiten von ISDN, mittlerweile DSL und somit überflüssig, habe ich bspws. YAW eingesetzt, auch ohne "tiefe" Kenntnisse sind derartige Programme leicht zu installieren,

4. Antivirenprogramme mit "Shields" und/oder Firewalls oder auch Antitrojaner wachen über Registryeinträge, völlig KOSTENLOS und leicht zu installieren,

5. habe ich mich kundig gemacht, das ist zugegebenermassen nicht jedermans Sache, und z.B. auf dialerundrecht.de auch BGH-Urteile mit dem angesprochenen Tenor (Marktgegebenheiten!!) gefunden. Bevor man also "Dappes" schreit, sollte man tunlichst zunächst mal wissen wovon man redet.

Zuviel verlangt? Auch nachdem TV, BILD und selbst jedes regionale Käseblättchen vor den Gefahren gewarnt hat "stolpern" Leute in die Dialerfalle? 
Wer alles über einen Kamm schert und alle als "Opfer" bezeichnet, verhöhnt damit die tatsächlichen Opfer bspws. neuer Tricks.

Mit anderen Worten, nicht jeden bedauern, sondern evtl. auch mal den "Rat geben" - zahlen und fröhlich sein. Auch wenn man dabei angesichts der Dialerganoven mit den Zähnen knirscht.  :evil: 

Noch einen schönen 3.  :roll:


----------



## AmiRage (3 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3. zu Zeiten von ISDN, mittlerweile DSL und somit überflüssig, habe ich bspws. YAW eingesetzt, auch ohne "tiefe" Kenntnisse sind derartige Programme leicht zu installieren,
> 
> 4. Antivirenprogramme mit "Shields" und/oder Firewalls oder auch Antitrojaner wachen über Registryeinträge, völlig KOSTENLOS und leicht zu installieren,


Stimmt, installieren von Programmen aller Art ist ziemlich leicht, allerdings war's das auch meist schon mit dem "leicht". Denn wenn sich das erste Mal z.B. die so einfach zu installierende Firewall etc. pp. meldet, dann ist es bei den Meisten schon wieder vorbei mit dem "leicht".


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

hallo lumumba,



> 100% Schutz wirst Du nie bekommen.



Jein, evtl. nicht vor der Installation (99,5%) aber zumindest vor dem Bezahlen. 
Denn wir müssen natürlich die Dialer unterscheiden,

1. legale, die mit 2 besser 3 Bestätigungen arbeiten - download, installieren und Einwahl - und zusätzlich sauber informieren, Preis und AGB, dagegen ist natürlich auch juristisch kein Kraut gewachsen, also zahlen und fröhlich sein,

2. "halb"legale (vermutlich das Gros der Beanstandungen), die auf Bestätigungen weitgehendst verzichten und auch nach Möglichkeit Informationen zumindest verschleiern - dagegen hilft abschalten von ActiveX (so man denn unbedingt den IE nutzen will), Schutzprogramme und Patches sowie Dokumentation (s. diverse Foren wie auch hier) und nicht zu vergessen ab und an mal ein simpler Blick in die DFÜ-Verbindungen!! und schon ist man aus dem Schneider, insbesondere natürlich bei der Dokumentation oft leichter gesagt als getan,

3. die neuen Generationen - Schutzprogramme "killen", selbstlöschende,
diese erfüllen imo i.d.R. schon den Tatbestand des Betruges, d.h. auch hier beste Chancen nicht zahlen zu müssen.

Das eigentliche Problem ist/war das "Verstecken" der "Leistungserbringer" hinter Telekom und Diensteanbieter, wie Du ja auch mit Deinem Link sehr schön dokumentiert hast, und die höchstrichterliche Bejahung dieser Schweinerei, s. http://dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh0190.htm , nach dem freien Motto "es lebe der Brutalokapitalismus und wer sich damit nicht auskennt muss eben zahlen". (diese Problematik ist bei freier Einwahl und Dialern dieselbe)
Gott oder wem auch immer sei Dank, fügen sich aber wohl mehr und mehr "kleine" Richter nicht mehr diesem "Gottesspruch" und verlagern die Beweisführung zumindest ansatzweise dahin wo sie auch hingehört, nämlich zu dem, der angeblich eine einwandfreie Leistung erbracht hat. 
In allen anderen Bereichen, Handwerk etc. ohnehin üblich.
Aber man darf sich natürlich auch nicht täuschen, auch diese Richter bejahen den freien Vertragsabschluss und wenn der Zahlungspflichtige nicht den Anfangsbeweis einer unsauberen Handlung nachweisen kann, wird er neben dem erheblichen Aufwand, s. Dein Briefwechsel, auch zahlen müssen. 
Schließlich geht es um ein Milliardengeschäft in der freien Marktwirtschaft und da gehört "ein bischen Betrug" durchaus zum "guten Ton".

noch einen schönen 3.


----------



## technofreak (3 Oktober 2003)

Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Firewalls:
http://www.sicherheit-online.net/html/firewall.html



> Wichtig: Allein die Tatsache, dass Sie auf Ihrem Rechner eine Firewall laufen haben,
> wird Sie niemals vor echten Angriffen - gleich welcher Art - schützen können.
> *Denn eine Firewall ist immer nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. Wer sich also tatsächlich mit einer
> Firewall absichern will, sollte zumindest die Grundbegriffe des Datenverkehrs im Internet kennen.*


tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

*Dialerbetrug*

Hallo Anonymous,


Dua sagst in Deinem Beitrag u. a.:

"kommen wir aber zum Kern der Sache, denn Angriffspunkt ist immer der MS InternetExplorer und ActiveX ("offene Wohnungstür") 
Tatsächlich gibt es KEINEN Dialer der sich ohne ActiveX (incl. Autoloader!!) selbst installieren könnte, es geht IMMER eine aktive Bestätigung voraus. 
Im Zuge unserer ach so liberalen Marktwirtschaft heißt das Zauberwort aber einfach KOSTENLOS und schon setzt der Verstand aus. 
Und daran sind die Betrüger schuld? Nein, sie setzen einfach auf den letztgenannten Umstand und schon gehen ihnen, wenn auch nur im Promillebereich, genug Leute ins Netz. "

In Deinen Ausführungen stecken gleich mehrere Denkfehler.

1. Den Experten in allen Lebenlagen gibt es schlichtweg nicht. Oder bist Du z. B. absolut fit, wenn es um die Technik in Deinem Auto geht oder um die Geldanlage bei Deiner Bank. Damit Lug und Trug nicht zur Regel wird muss sich der Bürger darauf verlassen können, dass es faire Regeln gibt, die eingehalten werden. Gauner die Eigenheiten des - am häufigsten eingesetzten - Betriebssystems böswillig ausnutzen, gehören "in den Knast". Leider hinkt unser Rechtsystem hier den technischen Möglichkeiten hinterher. Andererseits zeigt die Mehrzahl der in jüngster Zeit ergangenen Urteile i. S. Dialerthematik, die mehrheitlich zu Gunsten der betrogenen und hereingelegten User ergangen sind, dass hier in der Rechtsprechung ein Umdenken eingesetzt hat.

Dies ist auch notwendig. Denn würde man Deiner Logik folgen, wäre Straßenraub legitim. Schließlich könnte jeder Bürge "Vorsorge" treffen, 
indem er sich entsprechend aufrüstet. Was dann aber auf den Straßen los wäre, wenn das "Faustrecht" maßgebend ist, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erläutern.   

2. Dein Kostenlos-Argument. Gerade daran wird deutlich, dass sich die 
Opfer eben nicht bewußt und gewollt einwählen. Es widerspricht doch jeder Lebenserfahrung, ja ist absolut lebensfern, dass sich jemand gewollt 
und bewußt für eine Internet-Verbindung entscheidet bei der er statt einem Minutenpreis der sich im Cent-Bereich bewegt, plötzlich das Mehrhundertfache bis Mehrtausenfache pro Minute zahlen soll. In der Realität, auch wenn Du das offenbar anders siehst, erkennen die Dialer-Opfer doch erst nach Erhalt ihrer Telefonrechnung was abgelaufen ist. Vorher haben Sie gar nicht erkannt, dass die normale Internet-Verbindung durch einen untergeschobenen Dialer abgelöst wurde bzw. sich ein Dialer im Hintergrund selbstständig eingewählt hat. In den Genuß eines "Mehrwertes" ist der User im Regelfall nicht gekommen - er soll nur abgezockt werden.

Was hier abläuft ist Computerbetrug! Leider ist der Nachweis schwierig und die Staatsanwaltschaften sind wegen der vergleichsweise
niedrigen Einzelfallbeträge in der Vergangenheit allzu schnell mit dem Einstellungsbeschluss gewesen.

Ich hoffe dass sich das inzwischen geändert hat und in Kürze "einige Handschellen klicken". Dem Medium "Internet",  mit seinen immensen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten, würde das nur guttun.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

> Stimmt, installieren von Programmen aller Art ist ziemlich leicht, allerdings war's das auch meist schon mit dem "leicht". Denn wenn sich das erste Mal z.B. die so einfach zu installierende Firewall etc. pp. meldet, dann ist es bei den Meisten schon wieder vorbei mit dem "leicht".



Da muss ich Dir "leider"    uneingeschränkt Recht geben, aber da beißt sich auch die Katze in den Schwanz. 
Denn, wie in allen Lebensbereichen sollte man tunlichst nur das tun was man auch zumindest ansatzweise versteht. 
Wer nach TV, BILD und Warnungen an allen Ecken und Enden immer noch meint in den Boxring Internet steigen zu können, ohne sich evtl. mal ein blaues Näschen zu holen, dem ist wohl kaum zu helfen.  :tröst: 
Niemand geht zu Fuss über die Autobahn und hofft, daß ihm schon nichts passiert und auf der "Datenautobahn" ist das alles plötzlich ganz anders? Fröhlich einschalten und drin sein?
Mit etwas mehr "Bewußtsein", das hat nichts mit Klug- oder Dummheit und erst recht nicht mit "survival of the fitest" zu tun, hätten die Abzocker weit weniger Chancen.

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

*@ Paul Merlin*



> Denn würde man Deiner Logik folgen, wäre Straßenraub legitim.



Deine zumindest sehr eigenwillige, besser bösartige Interpretation meines Textes in Richtung, daß ich einer Dialermafia das Wort reden würde, entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.
Eine Diskussion ist auf einer solchen Basis nicht möglich, denn ganz sicher werde ich nicht "richtigstellen" was ich nie behauptet habe. 
Solltest Du nach nochmaligem Lesen evtl. auch weiterer Texte zu einer anderen Sicht kommen, können wir es gerne mal versuchen.

 8)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

*Re: @ Paul Merlin*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Denn würde man Deiner Logik folgen, wäre Straßenraub legitim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Anonymous, 

schön das Du nicht der Dialer-Mafia das Wort reden willst. Ich gebe zu, ich habe Deinen Beitrag durchaus in dieser Richtung verstanden. Vor kurzem habe ich ein Telefonat mit einem dieser "Mehrwertdiensteanbieter"
geführt. Einige Deiner Argumente hatte der wortgleich "im Köcher".
Insofern nichts für ungut ........  

mfg

Paul-Merlin
Ich akzeptiere aber,


----------



## Lumumba (3 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An 100% Schutz glaube ich nicht...sorry...  :holy: 
Der wird uns immer versprochen und trotzdem passierte was (Atomkraftwerke, Schutz vor Attentaten und Terroristen oder hier, ein Dialer). 
Es wird immer etwas geben, dass eine Schtzmaßnahme aushebelt.


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2003)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> An 100% Schutz glaube ich nicht...



Dei Glaube sei dir unbenommen. Der Hinweis auf Atomkraftwerke macht wenig Sinn , da nicht mal 
die Betreiber selber diese Sicherheit garantieren. Was Dialer mit Terroristen zu tun haben, weiß ich nicht, 
jedenfalls hab ich noch in keinem Dialer eine Handgranate gefunden. Erst wenn mir jemand 
vorführt, wie man einen Heizlüfter  am LNB  der Satellitenschüssel betreibt, werde ich mir 
 mir weiter den Kopf über solche "Probleme"  zu zerbrechen.


----------



## Lumumba (4 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :respekt:  -  :vlol:  
In gewissem Sinne muß ich Dir ja zustimmen und, ok die Vergleiche hinken ein wenig, ich glaube *NIE *an einen 100% Schutz (egal welcher Bereich - das meinte ich). Es ist immer sehr gefährlich sowas öffentlich zu verkünden...  :-?


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2003)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube *NIE *an einen 100% Schutz (egal welcher Bereich - das meinte ich).
> Es ist immer sehr gefährlich sowas öffentlich zu verkünden...  :-?



Was ist daran gefährlich? Solange mir kein Gegenweis zu meinen Erkenntnissen vorliegt, 
handle ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen , Haftung auf Grund persönlicher 
Meinungen in Postings berechtigen wohl kaum zu Schadensersatzforderungen.
Was sollte es für einen Sinn machen anstatt 100% , 99.999999% zu sagen, ob das weiter hilft? 

Wenn du übrigens so von der Fehlbarkeit der Technik und vor allem der Menschen 
(die immer das größte Gefahrenpotential darstellen) verunsichert bist, dann darfts du dich auf keinen Fall 
 mit irgendeinem Verkehrsmittel (vor allem dem Auto!) bewegen, da die Gefahr zu verunglücken
 (und sein Leben zu verlieren oder schwerstverletzt zu werden) 
 sicherlich bedeutend höher ist , als mit den vorgeschlagenen Vorkehrungen sich eine 
überhöhte Rechnung einzufangen. Aber auch die eigene Wohnung ist ein äußerst unsicherer Ort , 
da sich dort die meisten Unfälle ereignen und selbst das Bett ist zu meiden , da die meisten Menschen
 (statistisch einwandfrei bewiesen!!!) im Bette sterben (Nicht nur im Krankenhaus, das man
eh nur überlebt , wenn man kerngesund ist) 
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Oktober 2003)

*Antrag auf Schluss eines Teils der Debatte.*

*Hallo ?!*

Alles noch im grünen  Bereich??

Das ist hier ja zum Teil heftiger als im Deutschen Bundestag!

1. Ob jemand für ein verbraucherfreundliches oder ein eigenverantwortliches Internet plädiert, ist zunächst einmal eine persönliche Wertvorstellung, eine quasi politische Meinung. Hier darf in unserem Land grundsätzlich jeder alles vertreten - persönliche Angriffe sollten sich unter einigermaßen zivilisierten Menschen verbieten (und solche seid Ihr, Ihr schreibt ja einigermaßen fehlerfrei).

2. Wer meint, er könne Mehrwertdienste bewusst nutzen und nachträglich durch behauptete, fadenscheinige "Opferqualität" trotz genutzter Leistung sich um die Zahlung drücken, ist hart an oder auch über der Grenze zum Betrug. Weder das Zivilrecht noch dieses Forum kann, darf oder soll solche "Ausnutzer" schützen.

3. Umkehrschluss: Es gibt natürlich auch zulässige, ordentliche und erwünschte Mehrwertdiensteanbieter. Nicht alle Dialer sind automatisch illegal und mafiös, genausowenig wie die RegTP, die immerhin frei tarifierbare Nummern zulässt.

4. Wer indes als ganz normaler Verbraucher, ohne besondere Kenntnisse des Internets, der Registrysystematik, von AxtiveX etc. "bei Aldi 'nen PC kauft, nach Anleitung anschließt und lossurft", darf nicht von teuren Machenschaften überrumpelt werden, für die er nix kann. Grundeinstellung IE bei Auslieferung: AxtiveX an. Grund: Eine Großteil der hübsch designten Internetauftritte benötigt dieses bzw. nervt tierisch durch ständige Eingabeaufforderungen.
Wer aber so (!) und nicht nicht anders (!!) dann ganz normale Seiten "besurft", ohne willentliches Zutun auf einmal mit 55 €/Einwahl weiter surft, hierbei nicht einmal einen Mehrwert erhält - dieser User ist nicht im Sinne einer freien Marktwirtschaft "selbst schuld"! 

5. Der Autovergleich lautete im Übrigen richtig:
Ich bin eigenverantwortlich dafür, dass ich nüchtern, ausgeschlafen, mit vier festgeschraubten Rädern, mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit, rechts auf der Fahrbahn fahre.
Ich bin nicht verantwortlich dafür, wenn mir plötzlich und unerwartet jemand während der Fahrt den Bremsschlauch klaut und meine Bremse nicht funktioniert.

P.S. zu Ziff. 1: Off-Topic kann hier jeder vollkommen frei seinen Meinungsbedarf loswerden - in diesem Forumsteil hier geht's um Hilfestellungen, Möglichkeiten und Wege in Bezug auf Dialergeschädigte.


----------



## Lumumba (4 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Antrag auf Schluss eines Teils der Debatte.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Der Autovergleich lautete im Übrigen richtig:
> Ich bin eigenverantwortlich dafür, dass ich nüchtern, ausgeschlafen, mit vier festgeschraubten Rädern mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit rechts auf der Fahrbahn fahre.
> Ich bin nicht verantwortlich dafür, wenn mir plötzlich und unerwartet jemand während der Fahrt den Bremsschlauch klaut und meine Bremse nicht funktioniert.


*Genau meine Meinung. *
Und sicher sagt jeder "warum *sollte *auch jemand wärend der Fahrt den Bremsschlauch stehlen" - Ich bin doch 100% sicher beim fahren..." - Verrückte gibt es immer wieder, die vielleicht einen Vorteil daraus ziehen werden... 



			
				tf schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran gefährlich? Solange mir kein Gegenweis zu meinen Erkenntnissen vorliegt,
> handle ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen , Haftung auf Grund persönlicher
> Meinungen in Postings berechtigen wohl kaum zu Schadensersatzforderungen.



Ich will ja auch nicht darauf hinausgehen, das Dich jemand auf "Schadenseratz" verklagen will...  :vlol:  - Quatsch. 
Nur, wer weiß, ob nicht doch einer was auf der Pfanne hat und einen Gegenbeweis liefern könnte...? 

Lass mir doch meine Meinung, dass es 100% Schutz nie geben wird. 

_"Ich hoffe nur, dass uns nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt..." (Majestix der Gallier).   _


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Antrag auf Schluss eines Teils der Debatte.*



			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mir doch meine Meinung, dass es 100% Schutz nie geben wird.



siehe weiter vorn:



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  0


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2003)

hallo Katzenhai,

ob es sehr geschickt ist sich mit persönlichen Beurteilungen über Menschen die man nicht kennt und somit relativ arrogant in eine Diskussion einzuklinken lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Aber wenn Du schon Harmonie propagieren willst, solltest Du zumindest nicht mit der Keule dreinschlagen.

Verbraucherfreundlichkeit und Eigenverantwortung ist allerdings kein Widerspruch. ("...oder...")
Und das selbst eine Dialerproblematik politische Dimensionen hat, sieht man z.B. an dem besagten BGH-Urteil und den schleppenden und z.T. untauglichen Bemühungen der Politik zumindest die gröbsten "Verfehlungen" in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Dabei wäre es dem Grunde nach recht einfach, wurde eine ANGEMESSENE Leistung unter nachvollziehbaren Bedingungen erbracht ja/nein - entsprechend wäre zu "urteilen".
Weder bei den Steuergesetzen (sorry für diesen Ausrutscher) noch bei Betrug oder zumindest betrugsähnlichen Handlungen in diesen Dimensionen, relative Kleinbeträge die sich zu Milliarden summieren, ist jedoch die Politik als Marionette der Wirtschaft daran interessiert KLARHEIT zu schaffen, zu viele verdienen daran.

Auch teile ich nicht Deine Meinung, daß es "ordentliche" und "erwünschte" Mehrwertanbieter (gemeint sind wohl Dialer?) gibt, sie sind bei Erfüllung der bereits genannten Auflagen lediglich legal (waren die Nürnberger Gesetze übrigens auch), aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.
Das Du ausgerechnet die RegTP, die alles tut um der Wirtschaft nur nicht auf die Füsse zu treten, dabei anführst ist schon fast erheiternd.

Wenn Du aber schon meinst wiederum "Urteile" fällen zu müssen, richtig oder nicht richtig, solltest Du schon etwas schärfer beobachten, denn die von Dir unter 4. i.V.m. 5. gemachten Feststellungen hinken ganz gewaltig.



> 4. Wer indes als ganz normaler Verbraucher, ohne besondere Kenntnisse des Internets, der Registrysystematik, von AxtiveX etc. "bi Aldi 'nen PC kauft, nach Anleitung anschließt und lossurft", darf nicht von teuren Machenschaften überrumpelt werden, für die er nix kann. Grundeinstellung IE bei Auslieferung: AxtiveX an. Grund: Eine Großteil der hübsch designten Internetauftritte benötigt dieses bzw. nervt tierisch durch ständige Eingabeaufforderungen.
> Wer aber so (!) und nicht nicht anders (!!) dann ganz normale Seiten "besurft", ohne willentliches Zutun auf einmal mit 55€/Einwahl weiter surft, hierbei nicht einmal einen Mehrwert erhält - dieser User ist nicht im Sinne einer freien Marktwirtschaft "selbst schuld"!
> 
> 5. Der Autovergleich lautete im Übrigen richtig:
> ...



1. und jetzt zum X-ten Male, wir befinden uns nicht im Jahre 0 seit Einführung/Entdeckung der Dialer sondern seit mindestens 2 Jahren geht dieses Thema regelmässig durch das Fernsehen und die MASSENmedien. 
Bestenfalls im "Neandertal" oder im Bayrischen Wald dürfte es noch vereinzelte Exemplare geben die davon nicht schon mal irgendetwas gehört haben. Das braucht natürlich niemanden zu interessieren solange er nicht ins Internet will, aber dann auch noch nicht? 
Wenn jemand bewusst ständige und eindringliche Warnungen in den Wind schlägt, dann ist "dieser User...nicht im Sinne einer freien Marktwirtschaft "selbst schuld"! ? 
Das ist nicht verbraucherfreundlich sondern -verdummend.
Es gibt den durchgängigen Urteilstenor bei Einbrüchen, wenn Du Deine Wohnung nicht abgeschlossen oder gar die Wohnungstür aufgelassen hast, trägst Du eine nicht nur moralische Mitschuld. Bevor jetzt wieder jemand auf die däpperte Idee kommt, daß damit der Einbrecher "freigesprochen" wird, der wird selbstverständlich als kriminell verurteilt.
Die Wohnungstür entspricht dabei dem MSIE bzw. ActiveX.

2. Die bisherigen Vergleiche mit "Datenautobahn" etc. sind durchaus stimmig, aber angesichts Deiner Aldichose schneidere ich noch einen direkt darauf zu. 
PCkauf = Autokauf, so weit so gut. Dann aber wirds abenteuerlich, Du setzt Dich also ohne Führerschein, ohne die geringsten Bedienungskenntnisse (dazu gehört nicht die Registry) und ohne Funktionskenntnisse in das Auto und fährst los, na Prost Mahlzeit. Nur weil Microsoft und AOL diesen Schwachsinn seit Jahren verbreiten, muss man den doch nicht weitergeben.
Und wenn Du dann 3 Ecken weiter angefahren wirst, was glaubst Du eigentlich wer dann "mitverdonnert" wird? Der betrügerische "Crasher", das war mal lange Zeit eine beliebte Methode sein etwas betagtes Auto "rund zu erneueren", wird hoffentlich nachweislich erwischt und verdonnert, aber glaubst Du, Du gehst "leer" aus? Ganz sicher nicht!!

Und das ist eine sehr gute und gesunde Einstellung, alles andere ist nicht eigenverantwortlich sondern wiederum verdummend.

Ich teile durchaus Deine Einschätzung?, daß dem Grunde nach Microsoft für die mangelhafte Qualität und insbesondere für die gefahrenträchtige Voreinstellung (wurde das nicht geändert?, bin da nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden) des ActiveX mit in die Haftung genommen werden müßte, allerdings dürften sich hier alle klar sein, das dieses bestenfalls ein frommer Wunsch ist.   0 

Im Übrigen lies Dir noch mal "noozles" (ff. auch "annas") Beiträge durch, mindestens 1 Mal hat er einfach so geklickt und das ist nach einem Besuch im Internet purer Leichtsinn. 
Dennoch wünsche ich ihm natürlich alles Gute, nicht weil er nicht doch zumindest bedingt "selbst schuld" ist (die Chose mit emule ist mir zusätzlich eh suspekt) aber weil ich den betrügerischen Abzockern nicht das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gönne. :evil: 

Wenn er aber bestimmte massive Fehler nicht nachweisen kann, hat er außer Lauferei, Schreiberei und viel Zeit nichts gewonnen und dann wäre  auch die "Hilfestellung" - zahlen und (zähneknirschend) fröhlich sein - der "bessere Rat". (und gehört somit auch zum Thema und nix mit off topic)
Alternativ natürlich Widerspruch, Strafanzeige und eine evtl. Klage unter Verweis auf die Strafanzeige aussetzen lassen (sofern das Gericht das nicht ohnehin macht), aber das muss sich rechnen.

Denn ich gebe zu, das ich als Freiberufler meinen "Arbeitsaufwand" und die Erfolgsaussichten dabei sehr genau kalkuliere und nicht "schlechtem Geld auch noch gutes hinterherwerfe", so ärgerlich es manchmal auch sein mag.

fg  8)


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 1. und jetzt zum X-ten Male, wir befinden uns nicht im Jahre 0 seit Einführung/Entdeckung der Dialer sondern seit mindestens 2 Jahren geht dieses Thema regelmässig durch das Fernsehen und die MASSENmedien.
> Bestenfalls im "Neandertal" oder im Bayrischen Wald dürfte es noch vereinzelte Exemplare geben die davon nicht schon mal irgendetwas gehört haben. Das braucht natürlich niemanden zu interessieren solange er nicht ins Internet will, aber dann auch noch nicht?
> Wenn jemand bewusst ständige und eindringliche Warnungen in den Wind schlägt, dann ist "dieser User...nicht im Sinne einer freien Marktwirtschaft "selbst schuld"! ?



Dieses Posting schlägt alle bisherigen Postings in diesem Forum an Arroganz und Überheblichkeit 
um Längen, so vor einem Jahr und dann immer wieder in unregelmäßigen Abständen haben 
 hier schon andere "Vorgänger"  in dieser unsäglichen "selber schuld" Masche solche Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen.

 Aus eigener Erfahrung in Beruf und Umfeld (ich bin seit  über 30 Jahren im EDV-Support tätig),
 weiß ich, dass zwischen der (im übrigen mehr als konfusen Berichterstattung in den
 Medien inclusive der PC-Magazine) und der Alltagswelt gewaltige 
Informationslücken bestehen. 
Es soll doch wohl hier nicht allen Ernstes behauptet werden, nur weil es hier in Deutschland, 
um da noch mal ganz deutlich drauf hinzuweisen,ein gewaltiges  Mißbrauchspotential auf 
Grund miserabler Gesetzgebung existiert, daß jeder User, der sich mit seinem im  guten Glauben gekauften
 PC  ins WWW begibt um auch an der schönen bunten Welt teilhaben zu können, 
vorher  einen Internet-PC-Lehrgang absolvieren muß  (den sehr viele gar nicht umsetzen könnten).

Dies kommt mir so vor, als ob jemand der am hellichten Tag in der U-Bahn überfallen wird , 
zu sagen , selber schuld , U-Bahn fahren ist gefährlich, das weiß schließlich jeder, was fährste kein Taxi 
(Obwohl das auch nicht immer ganz ungefährlich ist) 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2003)

> Dieses Posting schlägt alle bisherigen Postings in diesem Forum an Arroganz und Überheblichkeit
> um Längen, so vor einem Jahr und dann immer wieder in unregelmäßigen Abständen haben
> hier schon andere "Vorgänger" in dieser unsäglichen "selber schuld" Masche solche Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen.



Ich empfehle Dir doch das Post in seiner Gesamtheit zu betrachten, evtl. sogar im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Texten, sofern Dich das nicht überfordert, und mir nicht aufgrund eines Zitates, das "selbst schuld" stammt als Wortschöpfung nicht von mir, Arroganz und Überheblichkeit zu unterstellen, denn damit würdest Du Dich nur als Verwaltungsangestellter der von Dir in der sig bezeichneten Anstalt outen.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß jeder Mensch der sich einer Maschine bedient, diese auch in Grundzügen bedienen können sollte (ob mit Kurs oder Freundesbegleitung ist wurscht), da es ansonsten mit Gefahren verbunden sein kann. Bei einer Kettensäge leuchtet das wohl unmittelbar ein, bei der komplexesten Maschine die der Mensch je geschaffen hat, dem COMPUTER in diesem Fall in Verbindung mit Internet, wohl nicht. 

Diese Logik kann tatsächlich nur einem Irrenhaus entstammen in dem diese dann auch noch zur political correctness erhoben wird und somit jede andere Meinung abzuwerten ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich aber tatsächlich besser auf die Wies´n gehen, denn da weiß ich wenigstens, daß die Leute die nur noch 2 Worte (selbst schuld) verstehen, besoffen sind.

fg  8) 

ps wenn es denn zur Pflicht wird melde ich mich evtl. auch gerne an


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2003)

Ab und an posten hier "Leute", die die Gastfreundschaft hier anonym zu posten in 
übler Art mißbrauchen. Persönliche Angriffe werden üblicherweise als Flaming bezeichnet 
und werden normalerweise mit Löschung beantwortet. Das schöne an Gastpostings ist, daß der 
betreffende als Gast keine Möglichkeit hat seine geistigen" Ergüsse" nachträglich zu manipulieren. 
Deswegen bleibt dieses Posting als Musterbeispiel des Mißbrauchs von Gastfreundschaft stehen.

Es besteht ein erheblicher Unterschied darin Aussagen zu kritisieren oder jemanden 
in seiner Person selbst anzugreifen. 

Zur Erinnerung:

```
Nutzungsregeln   
 Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen,.....so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert, gelöscht oder verschoben.
```


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Oktober 2003)

@tf: Lass man stehen, da kann man sich gut dran reiben.

Lieber Anonymus, registriere dich unter irgendeinem Nick, schicke mir eine PN mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse, und wir unterhalten uns gerne anonym weiter, wenn dir die Anonymität wichtig ist.

Ansonsten:
Du zitierst die angebliche Legalität der Nürnberger Rassengesetze als Vergleich zur Dialergesetzgebung. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass dieser Vergleich unglaublich geschmacklos und menschenverachtend ist - ich muss unterstellen, dass du vom Verfassungsrecht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland so viel Ahnung hast wie eine Kuh vom Stricken. Ansonsten könntest du die angeblich gleiche "Legalität" so nicht behaupten. Ich empfehle dir die Staatsrechtsbücher von Bernhard Schlink (ja, der mit den herrlichen Krimis) und einen Beutel Eis zum Kühlen deines hochroten Kopfs.

Zur Eigenverantwortung:
Selbst die FDP, anerkannt eigenverantwortungspredigende Partei innerhalb der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung, ist nicht der Meinung, dass jeder ungeschützt einfach so vor sich hin probieren und versuchen kann - einige der weiterhin gültigen Verbraucherschutzgesetze stammen aus der Feder ihrer Politiker zu verschiedenen Zeiten der entsprechenden Macht. Zur Erinnerung: Die meisten Justizminister der Koalitionen mit "gelber" Beteiligung waren FDP-Mitglieder. Und Gesetze werden besonders häufig im Justizministerium gestrickt. Das ist eben der (gewollte) Unterschied zwischen "freier" und (deutscher) "sozialer" Marktwirtschaft, dass eben nicht die absolut freie Selbstverantwortung gilt.

Und der Autovergleich, ohnehin immer schon hinkend, hat jetzt wohl ausgedient. Die rechtsstaatlichen Voraussetzungen eines staatlich (bzw. staatlich-beliehen) geprüften Menschen mit mind. 18 überlebten Lenzen (Führerschein) in einem ebenso geprüften Fahrzeug (Zulassung KBA, TÜV etc.) lässt sich wohl kaum mit einem Aldi-PC vergleichen. Falls du aussagen möchtest, dass nur staatlich geprüfte PCs an "geprüfte Lizenzinhaber" ab 18 vergeben werden sollen, ist dies eine zulässige Meinung, die ich aber nicht teile. Falls du etwas anderes aussagen wolltest: Erkläre dich bitte.

Im Übrigen diskutiere ich gerne weiter, wenn ich mich davon überzeugen konnte, dass wir wenigstens halbwegs auf gleicher Grundlage miteinander kommunizieren. Die Klarstellung zu meinem ersten Punkt in diesem Posting ist hierfür unabdingbare Voraussetzung.

@all of the rest: Falls ich wirklich arrogant herüber gekommen sein sollte, sorry, war nicht so gemeint. Falls nicht - auch gut.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich aber tatsächlich besser auf die Wies´n gehen, denn da ...


...geht echt die Post ab und die Dialer sind in weiter Ferne.
Bin froh, dass die 16 Tage morgen rum sind. Anna mit 2.8 auf´m Kessel macht sich zum morgigen Endspurt vom Acker!


----------



## Counselor (4 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auch teile ich nicht Deine Meinung, daß es "ordentliche" und "erwünschte" Mehrwertanbieter (gemeint sind wohl Dialer?) gibt, sie sind bei Erfüllung der bereits genannten Auflagen lediglich legal (waren die Nürnberger Gesetze übrigens auch), aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.


Laßt bitte meine Heimatstadt aus dem Spiel. Und Rechts- und Gesetzespositivismus haben wir schon längst überwunden (aber manch einer hat wohl über 50 Jahre geschlafen).

Counselor


----------



## Raimund (4 Oktober 2003)

*Nürnberger Gesetze*

:evil: 
@N.N.,

wenn man Vergleiche wählt, sollte man sich vorher mal kundig machen!

Z. B. hier:  http://www.dhm.de/lemo/html/dokumente/nuernbergergesetze/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2003)

@ technofreak

da Du ja sogar jetzt schon einen Beitrag zur Verständigung gelöscht hast, wie lautet denn eigentlich das Glaubensbekenntnis dieser sektenähnlichen Vereinigung, evtl.

1. wer Opfer ist bestimmen wir,
2. ein Opfer darf klicken so oft es will, es bleibt Opfer,
3. selbstverantwortliches Handeln ist unerwünscht,
4. zur "Beweisführung" sind selbst albernste Vergleiche (U-Bahn) zugelassen,

und l.b.n.l technofreak und katzenhai sind klare Identitäten, gast hingegen nicht.

Das dies alles richtig ist erkent man daran, daß a) Männer klüger als Frauen sind und b) die Erde eine Scheibe ist. 
"Wolle mern rin losse" (das Motto von Jecken im rheinischen Karneval)

@ Katzenhai

Mit Deiner Geschmacklosigkeit mir Menschenverachtung zu unterstellen hast Du Dich als Gesprächspartner disqualifiziert. 
Hinzu kommt, daß ich nicht die geringste Lust verspüre, einem angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Juristen den Unterschied zwischen Legalität und Legitimität oder gar die Radbruch-Formel zu erklären. 
Da Du aber offensichtlich ja auch zumindest zum Sprachmißbrauch neigst (sic) empfehle ich Dir das Buch "Furchtbare Juristen" v. Dr. Ingo Müller oder zur schnellen Erstübersicht http://home.t-online.de/home/boa-muenchen/n0104020.htm#0104020 .
Auch Deine kindischen Anmachen (...Kuh vom Stricken...;...hochroter Kopf...) bei ansonsten völliger Substanzlosigkeit verführen nicht gerade dazu Dich als Gesprächspartner ernst zu nehmen.
Mit anderen Worten, das wars, over and out.

@ counselor

die übliche Namensnennung ist nicht meine Erfindung, dennoch sorry. Bzgl. Rechtspositivismus, auch nicht von mir angeschnitten und im Thema auch off topic, halte ich Deine Ansicht angesichts vieler Kontinuitäten allerdings für sehr blauäugig, s. o.a. Link

@ Raimund

oder auch hier http://www.shoa.de/nuernberger_rassengesetze.html oder hier
http://www.infobitte.de/free/lex/allgLex0/n/nuernbergerGesetze.htm oder hier
http://www.in-beckum.de/geschichte/zeitreise/20/nazi/nuernberger_rassengesetze.html oder hier
http://www.stgoellner.de/philatelie/reichsbuergergesetz.html

noch Fragen?

@ noozles

den MSIE mit eingeschaltetem ActiveX zu fahren ist Dir selbst gegenüber völlig unverantwortlich, ohne dies, mit regelmäßigen Patches, Zonenverwaltung und einem regelmäßigen Blick in die DFÜ-Verbindung ist sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden. 
Dennoch Mozilla/Opera kennen diese Technik nicht und sind daher weniger anfällig.
Auch vor Java und vor allem Javascript wird nicht zu Unrecht immer wieder gewarnt.
Das Du nicht noch einmal auf ein nicht von Dir abgelegtes Icon klickst, halte ich für selbstverständlich?!?! Ein hoffentlich heilsamer Schreck.
Ansonsten Widerspruch und Strafanzeige, die schiebt i.d.R. auch eine evtl. Zivilklage des Dienstanbieters auf, aber das war ja auch schon gesagt. Wobei die Strafanzeige schon Hand und Fuß haben sollte denn weder Staatsanwalt noch mögliche Rechtsschutzversicherung sehen ungerechtfertigte/unbeweisbare Betrugsanzeigen besonders gerne.

fG


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @counselor
> die übliche Namensnennung ist nicht meine Erfindung, dennoch sorry. Bzgl. Rechtspositivismus, auch nicht von mir angeschnitten und im Thema auch off topic, halte ich Deine Ansicht angesichts vieler Kontinuitäten allerdings für sehr blauäugig, s. o.a. Link


Entgegen deiner Behauptung hast du das Thema Rechtspositivismus mit deiner Behauptung, die Rassegesetze wären legal gewesen, selbst angeschnitten. Allerdings ist mir der Zusammenhang mit Dialern und diesem Forum nicht ganz klar. Ich denke, dein Vorwurf mit der Kontinuität greift 60 Jahre nachher nicht mehr (was auch aus deinem Link hervorgeht, in dem eine Wende in der Rechtsprechung des BGH beschrieben wird). 



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten Widerspruch und Strafanzeige, die schiebt i.d.R. auch eine evtl. Zivilklage des Dienstanbieters auf, aber das war ja auch schon gesagt.


Ich weiß nicht, wo du so einen Blödsinn her hast. Widerspruch und Strafanzeige schieben keine Zivilklage auf. Aufschiebende Wirkung (Suspensiveffekt) gibt es nur im Verwaltungsprozessrecht beim Widerspruch gegen eine behördliche Maßnahme (zB Bescheid), nicht im Zivilprozessrecht. Und der Strafprozess läuft vom Zivilprozess völlig getrennt.

Und falls du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst, die Carrier und ihre Inkassovasallen würden bei Widerspruch und Strafanzeige das Mahnen und Klagen auf später verschieben, dann spricht die Lebenserfahrung dagegen (vor allem das Verhalten der I-Inkasso mit den Ax-Anwälten).



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die Strafanzeige schon Hand und Fuß haben sollte denn weder Staatsanwalt noch mögliche Rechtsschutzversicherung sehen ungerechtfertigte/unbeweisbare Betrugsanzeigen besonders gerne.
> fG



Die Rechtsschutzversicherung interessiert es garantiert nicht, ob eine Strafanzeige Hand und Fuß hat.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2003)

Hat es weiter oben nicht schon jemand geschrieben?
Dappes!

Nur weil unser Gast posten und googeln kann und sogar ein paar Urteile auf dialerundrecht.de gefunden hat, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass er versteht was er so gelesen hat. Seine ejaculatio cerebralis belegt das zur Genüge. Er kennt den Unterschied zwischen Zivil- und Strafrecht nicht. Er kann nicht unterscheiden, was recht und was richtig ist und er besitzt die Borniertheit seine auf drei Internetseiten erworbene Halbbildung ausgerechnet in einem Forum zur Schau zu stellen, das sich seit der ersten Stunde diesen Problemen widmet. Seine Beiträge beweisen, dass er sie nicht zum diskutieren hier eingestellt hat, sondern mit ihnen lediglich seinen Halbintellekt beweisen möchte. Gelungen ist ihm das auf jeden Fall...



			
				Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten, das wars, over and out.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wie lautet denn eigentlich das Glaubensbekenntnis dieser sektenähnlichen Vereinigung, evtl.
> 
> 1. wer Opfer ist bestimmen wir,
> 2. ein Opfer darf klicken so oft es will, es bleibt Opfer,
> ...


Jetzt schlägt er nur noch wild um sich........aber Respekt hat ne echte Nachtsitzung hinter sich.....
und wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann diffamiert man eben alle als Sekte, auch eine Methode...

Wenn er von seinem letzten Posting die Hälfte seines  letzten Absatzes "@noozzles",  der im
 übrigen nur das wiederkäut, was in diesem und im Nachbarforum als Infos steht, als erstes 
und letztes gepostet hätte, wär uns allen seine unsäglichen "Selber schuld" Moralpredigten
 und abstrusen Halbweisheiten erspart geblieben. 
 "Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses" 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Vorposter an:


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Beiträge beweisen, dass er sie nicht zum diskutieren hier eingestellt hat, sondern mit ihnen lediglich seinen Halbintellekt beweisen möchte. Gelungen ist ihm das auf jeden Fall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Lumumba (5 Oktober 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das scheint in Deutschland so üblich zu sein...  :roll: 
---
Aber dessen kann ich nur zustimmend nicken: 


			
				der andere Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst, die Carrier und ihre Inkassovasallen würden bei Widerspruch und Strafanzeige das Mahnen und Klagen auf später verschieben, dann spricht die Lebenserfahrung dagegen (vor allem das Verhalten der I-Inkasso mit den Ax-Anwälten).



L.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2003)

hallo counselor,

Offensichtlich ist Dir und anderen nicht bewußt wie "Gäste" hier "begrüßt" werden,

"red nicht solch einen Stuss", "Dappes", "würde man Deiner Logik folgen, wäre Straßenraub legitim", "Arroganz und Überheblichkeit...in dieser unsäglichen "selber schuld" Masche", "unglaublich geschmacklos und menschenverachtend", "Mißbrauch von Gastfreundschaft", "so viel Ahnung hast wie eine Kuh vom Stricken", "Kühlen deines hochroten Kopfs" etc.

Sachliche Einwendungen kannst Du dagegen mit der Lupe suchen und wirst dennoch nicht fündig.

ferner wurde mein Angebot zu einer sachlichen Basis zurückzufinden, "moderare heißt vermitteln" kommentarlos gelöscht.

Soviel zu dem Diskussionsstil und dem mittlerweile massen- und sektenhaften Auftreten.

Es ist schon erstaunlich, was aus einem Nebensatz, sogar ausdrücklich als "anderes Thema" bezeichnet, so wird. 



> Auch teile ich nicht Deine Meinung, daß es "ordentliche" und "erwünschte" Mehrwertanbieter (gemeint sind wohl Dialer?) gibt, sie sind bei Erfüllung der bereits genannten Auflagen lediglich legal (waren die Nürnberger Gesetze übrigens auch), aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.



Tenor die ledigliche Legalität (vers. Legitimität) sogenannter "guter" Dialer. Meine Meinung, ich mag auch diese nicht.

Was nun Deine Meinung zum Rechtspositivismus betrifft, der Anfang der 50er Jahre vollzogene Spagat unserer höchsten Gerichte einerseits den Unterschied von Legalität und Legitimität herauszuarbeiten gleichzeitig aber dafür Sorge zu tragen, daß nicht 1 (in Worten ein) Richter oder Staatsanwalt des ehemaligen 3. Reiches zu verurteilen war, ist schon ein wirklich bemerkenswertes Kunststück. 
Dabei also eine Kontinuität nicht zu sehen ebenso. 
Im übrigen wurde dann in Folge in den 70ern ff. auch gleich noch zelebriert was man von einem Kernstück der Legitimität, dem Recht auf Widerstand, tatsächlich hält (Notstandsgesetze, Berufsverbote etc.). 
Fehlende Kontinuität?



> Ansonsten Widerspruch und Strafanzeige, die schiebt i.d.R. auch eine evtl. Zivilklage des Dienstanbieters auf, aber das war ja auch schon gesagt.





> Ich weiß nicht, wo du so einen Blödsinn her hast. Widerspruch und Strafanzeige schieben keine Zivilklage auf. Aufschiebende Wirkung (Suspensiveffekt) gibt es nur im Verwaltungsprozessrecht beim Widerspruch gegen eine behördliche Maßnahme (zB Bescheid), nicht im Zivilprozessrecht. Und der Strafprozess läuft vom Zivilprozess völlig getrennt.



"...Strafanzeige, DIE schiebt i.d.R..." Schaun wir doch mal ob wenigstens einer den persönlichen Mut und die Größe besitzt sich für sein Fehllesen mit gleichzeitigem persönlichen Angriff (den es hier ja nicht gibt) zu entschuldigen. 

Erklärung:
stehen in der gleichen Sache sowohl Straf- als auch Zivilprozess an, so wird i.d.R. der Zivilprozess ausgesetzt und das Ergebnis des Strafprozesses abgewartet, dient logischerweise einer Verfahrensvereinfachung und -abkürzung. Funktioniert im übrigen seltener auch umgekehrt.

Im Zuge der Verschärfung des Wettbewerbes (Kosten) sind Rechtsschutzversicherungen sehr wohl daran interessiert nach Möglichkeit nur Prozesse zu führen die auch gewonnen werden können, "unmögliche" Strafanzeigen gehören nicht dazu, was also zu einer Kündigung führen kann.
Von den möglichen strafrechtlichen Folgen (Staatsanwalt) mal ganz abgesehen.

fg  

@ Sektenmitglieder

das ich auf euer Geschimpfe und Gezetere nicht eingehe nimmt hoffentlich nicht wunder, ich bin hier um mich sachlich zu unterhalten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Oktober 2003)

```
Merkbefreiung
==========

Die nachstehend nicht eindeutig identifizierte Lebensform

Name                 : jetzt reichts alias Total anonymer Gast


ist hiermit für den Zeitraum von

	[_]  6 Monaten
	[_] 12 Monaten
	[_] 24 Monaten
	[X] unbefristet

davon befreit, etwas zu merken, d.h. wesentliche
Verhaltensänderungen bei der Interaktion mit denkenden Wesen zu
zeigen. Die Einstufung der o.a. Person nach dem amtlichen Index
für Merkbefreiungen liegt bei dem Äquivalent von

	[_] einem Mensaessen vom Vortag
	[_] drei Hartkeksen in löslichem Kaffee
	[X] einer Kiste Schwarzbrot in Dosen
	[_] einem Quadratmeterstück Torfmoos während einer
	    sechswöchigen Sommerdürre
	[_] einem Container erodiertem Sandstein
	    (Streusandqualität)

Die ausgesprochene Merkbefreiung erlischt mit dem Ablauf des

	[_] __.__.19__
	[_] __.__.20__
	[X] der vollständigen Erosion der körperlichen
	    Bestandteile der o.a. Lebensform

und gilt, sofern die o.a. Lebensform durch das nachstehende
Kennzeichen als merkbefreit zu identifizieren ist:

	[_] eine rote Plastiknase
	[_] olives Stoffstück mit weißem Rand, auf der Schulter
	    zu tragen
	[X] die Lebensform ist durch den Gesichtsausdruck
	    zweifelsfrei als unbefristet merkbefreit zu
	    erkennen.

Die o.a. Lebensform ist durch den Erwerb dieses
Merkbefreiungsscheins automatisch für die folgenden Tätigkeiten
qualifiziert:

	[_] Markierungshütchen bei Abmarkierungsarbeiten auf
	    Bundesautobahnen
	[_] Garderobenständer und Regenschirmständer in
	    Restaurants bis zu, aber nicht eingeschlossen, 3
	    Sterne
	[_] Regelstab in Schwerwasserreaktoren
	[_] Markierungsstab für das Fahrwasser im Nationalpark
	    Wattenmeer
	[X] Landschaftsmerkmal/Orientierungshilfe in der Wüste
	    Gobi

Die Merkbefreiung für die o.a. Lebensform wurde in einem
öffentlichen Merkbefreiungsverfahren ausgesprochen und ist nach
Ablauf der Einspruchsfrist von 17 Sekunden rechtskräftig.
```


----------



## Counselor (5 Oktober 2003)

Der Merkbefreite schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon erstaunlich, was aus einem Nebensatz, sogar ausdrücklich als "anderes Thema" bezeichnet, so wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Buch 'Furchtbare Juristen' schon vor knapp 10 Jahren gelesen. Dass bis in die siebziger Jahre hinein Leute an der Macht waren , die es bereits vor 1945 gab, ist klar. Aber wir sind nicht in den Siebzigern stehengeblieben. Wie dein Beispiel aufzeigt, gab es später eine Wende in der Rechtsprechung des BGH. Anfang der 90er wurden Sitzblockaden noch als Nötigung aufgefaßt, heute nicht mehr.



			
				Der Merkbefreite schrieb:
			
		

> "...Strafanzeige, DIE schiebt i.d.R..."  ...
> 
> Erklärung:
> stehen in der gleichen Sache sowohl Straf- als auch Zivilprozess an, so wird i.d.R. der Zivilprozess ausgesetzt und das Ergebnis des Strafprozesses abgewartet, dient logischerweise einer Verfahrensvereinfachung und -abkürzung. Funktioniert im übrigen seltener auch umgekehrt.



Die Strafanzeige schiebt bei Dialerfällen regelmäßig nicht, weil in solchen Fällen niemand einen Betrug beweisen muß. Seitens des Opfers reicht der Nachweis von ernstzunehmenden Anhaltspunkten, dass die Anwahl automatisch erfolgte, um den Anscheinsbeweis zu erschüttern. Daher besteht auch keinerlei Anlass für ein Zivilgericht nach § 149 ZPO zu verfahren. 

Durch eine Aussetzung wird das Zivilverfahren nicht verkürzt, sondern erheblich verlängert, da das Ende des Strafverfahrens abgewartet werden muß. 



			
				LAG Nürnberg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussetzung steht im - allerdings pflichtgemäßen - Ermessen des Gerichts (Thomas-Putzo, ZPO, 24. Auflage, § 149 Rdnr. 4). Abzuwägen sind die besonderen Aufklärungsmöglichkeiten eines Ermittlungs- oder Strafverfahrens gegen den Verzögerungseffekt im anhängigen Zivilrechtsstreit.



http://www.arbg.bayern.de/lagn/1ta78.2.htm

Die Zivilrichter sind vehement daran interessiert ihre Verfahren schnell und reibungslos ohne Warten auf andere Verfahren abzuschliessen. Macht sich auch in der Statistik besser.

Umgekehrt entscheidet das Strafgericht über zivile Vorfragen mit. Ganz generell würdigen die Richter die Beweise selbst, und verlassen sich nicht gerne auf die Beweiswürdigung aus anderen Verfahren.



			
				Der Merkbefreite schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zuge der Verschärfung des Wettbewerbes (Kosten) sind Rechtsschutzversicherungen sehr wohl daran interessiert nach Möglichkeit nur Prozesse zu führen die auch gewonnen werden können, "unmögliche" Strafanzeigen gehören nicht dazu, was also zu einer Kündigung führen kann.



Strafanzeigen sind nicht Gegenstand der Rechtsschutzversicherungen und können daher auch nicht zu deren Kündigung führen. 

Counselor


----------



## Lumumba (5 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo counselor,
> 
> Offensichtlich ist Dir und anderen nicht bewußt wie "Gäste" hier "begrüßt" werden...



Als *Gast *habe ich auch ein entsprechendes Benehmen an den Tag zu legen und versuche nicht sofort den *Gastgeber *ständig zu bevormunden oder zu kritisieren...  
Deshalb sind die Reaktionen verständlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo counselor,
> 
> Offensichtlich ist Dir und anderen nicht bewußt wie "Gäste" hier "begrüßt" werden,
> 
> ...




Lieber Gast,

ist Dir das Sprichwort, dass es so aus dem Wald herausschallt, wie man hineinruft, geläufig?

Ich kenne diese Forum und schätze es als harten, aber fairen  Platz zur Diskussion. 

Die Regel: Fortiter in re, suaviter im modo (Hart in der Sache, gemäßigt im Ton) wird immer dann gepflegt, wenn die Diskussion auch so angelegt wurde. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben nur heftige Postings heftige Reaktionen hervorgerufen. Denke darüber bitte einmal nach. Über ein Rückkehr zur sachlichen Auseinandersetzung würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Oktober 2003)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Katzenhai,
> 
> ob es sehr geschickt ist sich mit persönlichen Beurteilungen über Menschen die man nicht kennt und somit relativ arrogant in eine Diskussion einzuklinken lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Aber wenn Du schon Harmonie propagieren willst, solltest Du zumindest nicht mit der Keule dreinschlagen.
> 
> (...)



Nur mal so (und das ist jetzt nicht zickig gemeint, sondern als schlichte Tatsachenfeststellung) nachgehakt:

Ich hatte alle bis dahin durchgeführten Postings mit meiner Meinung belegt, nicht nur deine. Und habe allen mitgeteilt, dass es zwei Meinungen zur Selbstverantwortlichkeit geben kann - um nachfolgend (moderierend im Wortsinn) zu vermitteln durch Unterscheidung zwischen "guten" und "bösen" Dialern.

Erst hiernach begann es, persönlich zu werden - und zwar durch dein o.a. Posting. Der Vorwurf der Sektiererei, mangelnden Gastfreundschaft oder Arroganz wird daher (von mir, persönlich, privat, nach eigener Meinung) zurück gewiesen.

BTW: Zur Sache ist jetzt nicht mehr viel gekommen - auch wenn ich weiterhin mit dir hierüber nicht diskutieren möchte (Grund ist bekannt) - keine Argumente mehr???

"Over and out".


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*von Sophistik und anderen Spielchen*

*Counselor schrieb*,



> Und Rechts- und Gesetzespositivismus haben wir schon längst überwunden (aber manch einer hat wohl über 50 Jahre geschlafen)...
> 
> Ich denke, dein Vorwurf mit der Kontinuität greift 60 Jahre nachher nicht mehr (was auch aus deinem Link hervorgeht, in dem eine Wende in der Rechtsprechung des BGH beschrieben wird)...
> 
> ...



Fassen wir zusammen, 
zunächst gab es angeblich 50 Jahre keine Kontinuität im Rechtspositivismus, dann 60?, nachdem ich ihm dann nachgewiesen habe, daß 1. Richter weiterbeschäftigt wurden und 2. keiner verurteilt wurde, ist es ihm selbstverständlich klar, daß es erst seit ca. 30 Jahren (70er) so ist, obgleich die Notstandsgesetze incl. Berufsverbote bis in die 90er wirkten und z.T. weiter wirken, mittlerweile sind wir also in den 90ern angekommen und wenn ich ihm jetzt noch die letzten Gesetze (Antiterrorismus) nach dem Motto - wer einen Schily hat braucht keinen Beckstein - bringe, dann sind wir schon in 2002.

Hinzu kommt, daß die "Ehemaligen" aus dem 3. Reich z.T. in Lehrpositionen waren, also ihre z.T. nur dürftigst korrigierten Lebens- und Rechtsauffassungen weitergegeben haben und auch diese so "Infizierten" haben dann weiter gelehrt, usw. usf.

Keine Kontinuität aufgrund der anfänglichen Seiltanzerei von BGH und BVerfG? Pikanterweise gab es diese Kontinuität, den Seiltanz, gegenüber dem 2. Unrechtsstaat auf deutschem Boden nicht.
Stellt sich hier wirklich noch die Frage wer eigentlich merkbefreit ist?

Dafür stellt sich aber eine andere, da ich "counselor" die "Furchtbaren Juristen" nicht empfohlen hatte sondern "Katzenhai" sind also "counselor" und "Katzenhai" identisch? Oder will er damit sagen, daß er belesen ist? Seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat? Vor 10 Jahren schon lesen konnte?



> Aufschiebende Wirkung (Suspensiveffekt) gibt es nur im Verwaltungsprozessrecht beim Widerspruch gegen eine behördliche Maßnahme (zB Bescheid), nicht im Zivilprozessrecht. Und der Strafprozess läuft vom Zivilprozess völlig getrennt.
> 
> Und falls du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst, die Carrier und ihre Inkassovasallen würden bei Widerspruch und Strafanzeige das Mahnen und Klagen auf später verschieben, dann spricht die Lebenserfahrung dagegen (vor allem das Verhalten der I-Inkasso mit den Ax-Anwälten).



Das von einer aufschiebenden Wirkung a la Verwaltungsrecht nicht die Rede war, sondern die Aussetzung gemeint war geht eindeutig aus dem Zusammenhang hervor. 
Dadurch das ich aber "schiebt" gesagt hatte, meine sprachliche Nachlässigkeit, könnte man von einem Irrtum sprechen, der leicht ohne Aggressivität hätte korrigiert werden können.
Darum geht es diesem Akteur aber nicht, er "argumentiert" in Form der Strohmannsophistik, d.h. man unterstellt dem Diskussionsgegner nie gesagtes und gibt sich dann argumentativ selbst recht, siehe auch in dem 2. Beispiel. 

Das läuft so natürlich nur in diesen Forenformen und mit entsprechenden Akklamateuren, bei aufmerksamen Lesern oder in einer Realdiskussion haben solche "Spieler" nicht die geringste Chance, aber was solls.



> Durch eine Aussetzung wird das Zivilverfahren nicht verkürzt, sondern erheblich verlängert, da das Ende des Strafverfahrens abgewartet werden muß.



Auch dabei wieder schönste Sophistik, zwar verlängert sich der Zeitraum zwischen Anklageerhebung und Urteilsverkündung, nicht hingegen (qualitativ und quantitativ) das Verfahren selbst, da ich dem in der Strafsache verurteilten Betrüger den Betrug im Zivilverfahren nicht noch einmal nachweisen muss. 
Sollte hingegen kein Betrug vorgelegen haben erübrigt sich natürlich die Diskussion, denn dann gibt es auch kein Strafverfahren, wie gesagt, reine Sophistik ohne jeglichen Sinn.



> Strafanzeigen sind nicht Gegenstand der Rechtsschutzversicherungen und können daher auch nicht zu deren Kündigung führen.



Gleiches Spiel, gleicher Akteur. Mehrfach habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß Opfern Strafanzeigen empfohlen wurden. Ebenso den Hinweis auf Rechtschutzversicherungen. 
Da ich nun nicht jedem unterstelle, daß er Unsinn von sich gibt, bin ich davon ausgegangen, selbst kenne ich den Rechtsschutz in Strafsachen nicht, daß es diesen bei einigen Versicherungen gibt. 
Hat also jemand einen solchen Rechtsschutz und verursacht Kosten für diesen, dann kann es eben bei "Mißbrauch" auch zur Kündigung kommen. 
Meldet hingegen jemand keine Kosten an, ist auch hier jede Bemerkung überflüssig.

Damit beende ich aber jedwede Diskussion auf diesem völlig unergiebigen Nebenkriegsschauplatz.


----------



## sascha (6 Oktober 2003)

> Damit beende ich aber jedwede Diskussion auf diesem völlig unergiebigen Nebenkriegsschauplatz.



Sehr gut.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Oktober 2003)

Der Merkbefreite schrieb:
			
		

> Oder will er damit sagen, daß er belesen ist? Seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat? Vor 10 Jahren schon lesen konnte?


Das trifft wohl den Nagel auf den Kopf...


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Oktober 2003)

Nachdem DAS nun wohl geklärt ist, ich weiterhin keine PN mit E-Mailadresse etc. habe, alle Analysen unserer Motive, Schreibstile und Vorfahren abgeschlossund und hier wohl auch nichts erfolgversprechendes mehr kommt:

@Heiko:

Mach den Threat zu, über das eigentliche Thema will hier niemand mehr diskutieren.

P.S. Zur Klarstellung; Counselor und ich sind NICHT identisch - im Gegenteil, meistens unterschiedlicher Meinung (wenn auch nur bei weniger tiefgreifenden Dingen als der Vergangenheitsbewältigung)


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2003)

Zumindest hab ich das Ganze mal ins OT verfrachtet, da sich um die Eingangsproblematik keiner mehr kümmert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Oktober 2003)

*Juchee, wir sind OT!*

@KatzenHai:
Och, bitte nicht. Der Thread ist einfach OT und genau da gehört er schon lange hin...

Ich bin nur noch erstaunt, wie er sich selbst den Spiegel vorhält. Inzwischen hat er einen Thread nur für sich und dennoch beschwert er sich über mangelnde Gastfreundschaft. Er postet in einem Diskussionsforum, möchte also diskutieren und sobald ihm der Wind mehrfach aus der gleichen Richtung ins Gesicht bläst, schließt er messerscharf auf eine sektenartige Vereinigung. Seine Beiträge enthalten inhaltliche Fehler, aber begründen möchte er sie damit, dass er sie diesem Forum entnommen hat. Er wirft anderen vor, ihren Intellekt unter Beweis stellen zu müssen, hat aber interessanterweise noch gar nichts zur eigentlichen Problematik beigetragen, der sich dieses Forum widmet. Er hat mit Zitaten und Verweisen seine eigene Spielwiese mitten im Forum rund um Dialer und Mehrwertnummern eröffnet und bringt es dann noch fertig sich zu beschweren, wenn er hier in einer öffentlichen Diskussion genauso öffentlich von einem Dritten die passende Antwort bekommt.
Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich frage mich, ob er die Grundregeln des sozialen Miteinander begriffen hat...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Lieber Jurist, (ist hier ein Nest? )



> Lieber Gast,
> 
> ist Dir das Sprichwort, dass es so aus dem Wald herausschallt, wie man hineinruft, geläufig?



Selbstverständlich (in dem Alter ), aber kennst Du auch den Spruch, daß man nicht versuchen sollte den Tiger zu reiten (zumindest nicht wenn man nicht reiten kann )

Zeige mir eine Stelle die von meiner Seite aus nicht nur eine blosse Retourkutsche war und ich werde mich sofort dafür entschuldigen. 
Meinen Dank übrigens für die Zitate. Ich gehe davon aus Du wirst wissen (ahnen), weshalb ich mich dafür bedanke.



> Ich kenne diese Forum und schätze es als harten, aber fairen Platz zur Diskussion.



Nun, Jemandem der beiläufig als Beispiel für den Stellenwert ("lediglich") von "legal" äußert, daß die Nürnberger Gesetze zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Entstehung und Geltung auch legal waren, da von einer demokratisch gewählten Regierung (jetzt geht der nächste Aufschrei durch die Reihen der von political correctness geprägten Geschichtssextaner) erlassen, als menschenverachtend zu bezeichnen, geht so weit unter die Gürtellinie, daß selbst das Wörtchen unfair hier fehl am Platze wäre. 
Ich bin aber auch nicht bereit zur Erklärung eines Wortes, in diesem Fall "legal", gerade einem Juristen seitenlange Traktate über den Unterschied von Legalität und Legitimität, allein der Gegensatz müsste schon zum Verständnis reichen, hier einzustellen.



> Die Regel: Fortiter in re, suaviter im modo (Hart in der Sache, gemäßigt im Ton) wird immer dann gepflegt, wenn die Diskussion auch so angelegt wurde. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben nur heftige Postings heftige Reaktionen hervorgerufen. Denke darüber bitte einmal nach.



Von mir aus greife ich niemanden an. Wer mich angreift, virtuell oder real hat mit möglichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen, die ich je nach Lust und Laune einsetze - ich ignoriere, kündige konkludentes Handeln an oder verpasse eine angemessene Watschen - völlig unabhängig von seiner realen oder virtuellen Stellung - Gast, erlauchtes Mitglied oder Moderator. 
Wer das im virtuellen Raum nicht wegstecken kann, dessen Seele (Psyche) hat wohl auch in der Realität schon einigen Schaden genommen.



> Über ein Rückkehr zur sachlichen Auseinandersetzung würde ich mich freuen.



Das Angebot hatte ich bereits gemacht, da vom Moderator gelöscht, kennst Du es natürlich nicht. Auch das ist mir aber völlig wurscht, es wirft lediglich ein bezeichnendes Licht auf einzelne Charaktere oder die (willkürliche) Tendenz eines Forums, der Unterschied zu einer realen Diktatur (diktatorischen Phantasien) ist zwar erheblich und doch nur graduell. Es entspricht übrigens auch nicht dem Fairnessgebot eine Themenüberschrift nachträglich zu ändern oder ohne Hinweis, auch in dem neuen Thread, "aufzuspalten".

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn, wie bereits mit der Begrüßung angedeutet, können wir uns gerne weiter sachlich und mit gegenseitigem Respekt unterhalten (freundliche Ironie inbegriffen?).

fG  
der total merkbefreite Anonymus  

ps (btw nur für Dich zur persönlichen Einschätzung , de facto waren die Nazis (incl. Juristen, Wehrmacht etc.) natürlich Verbrecher, de jure wirds dann aber eben weitaus komplizierter, aber das weißt Du hoffentlich, nomen est omen, besser als ich)

pps da mein Latein, von üblichen Floskeln mal abgesehen, schon mehr als angestaubt ist, wäre es nett, wenn Du die Übersetzungen gleich dazusetzt.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Oktober 2003)

@ Gast

Fangen wir mit der Floskel an: Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam. Den Spruch Cato dürftest Du noch kennen. Es kennen ihn sogar viele Nicht-Lateiner, weshalb ich auch die Übersetzung unterliess.

Von "Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam rem delendam esse" bleibt also stat "Carthaginem" nur noch "coniunctio faciendam rem ", also die eine die Verbindung herstellende Sache oder wie würdest Du Dialer ins Lateinische übertragen?

Fortiter in re .... war ja übersetzt.

Übrigens, Deine Ankündigung zur Sach-Diskussion zurückzukommen, hat mich gefreut. Nun, denn.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Sind User selber an ihrer Abzocke schuld?

Lieber "Jurist",

allein bei der Frage im TED-Stil müssten einem Juristen bereits die Haare zu Berge stehen, denn wie soll man eine "Schuld" beurteilen, wenn man keine Fakten kennt?

Vielleicht ist das ja auch der Grund weshalb die anderen hier anwesenden Juristen sich noch nicht zu dieser Frage geäußert haben und darauf warten, daß ein "Gast" ein "Komma falsch setzt"? 

Stellt man die Frage hingegen leicht anders, "Kann ein User Mitschuld an der Abzocke haben?" ist sie natürlich zu beantworten, wie auch bereits geschehen.



> man kann sich praktisch 100 %ig davor schützen durch Befolgen nur weniger, effektiver Massnahmen - Patches, entsprechende Programme und vor allem Aufmerksamkeit für den eigenen Rechner - dann kann man sogar "Halbseidenes" aufsuchen ohne unangemessen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.





> Tatsächlich gibt es KEINEN Dialer der sich ohne ActiveX (incl. Autoloader!!) selbst installieren könnte, es geht IMMER eine aktive Bestätigung voraus.



Anmerkung: es ginge auch über e-mail mit eingeschaltetem javascript, aber das ist 1. ein anderes Thema und setzt 2. ebenso wieder einen völlig "sorglosen" Umgang voraus.



> 1. und jetzt zum X-ten Male, wir befinden uns nicht im Jahre 0 seit Einführung/Entdeckung der Dialer sondern seit mindestens 2 Jahren geht dieses Thema regelmässig durch das Fernsehen und die MASSENmedien.





> den MSIE mit eingeschaltetem ActiveX zu fahren ist Dir selbst gegenüber völlig unverantwortlich, ohne dies, mit regelmäßigen Patches, Zonenverwaltung und einem regelmäßigen Blick in die DFÜ-Verbindung ist sicher nichts dagegen einzuwenden.
> Dennoch Mozilla/Opera kennen diese Technik nicht und sind daher weniger anfällig.
> Auch vor Java und vor allem Javascript wird nicht zu Unrecht immer wieder gewarnt.
> Das Du nicht noch einmal auf ein nicht von Dir abgelegtes Icon klickst, halte ich für selbstverständlich?!?! Ein hoffentlich heilsamer Schreck.



Daraus folgt, wer 

1. alle Warnungen in den Wind schlägt,
2. Patches nicht einspielt,
3. seinen Rechner völlig unbeobachtet lässt,
4. "fremde" Icons anklickt,
5. Sicherheitseinstellungen nicht beachtet,

trägt eine (erhebliche) Mitschuld an seiner eigenen Abzocke.
Erschwerend/mildernd wäre noch das "normale" Surfverhalten zu beachten. Ohne mich auf einen Anteil festzulegen, befinden sich die meisten Dialer aber sicher auf Porno- oder sogen. "Optimierungs"/"Hacker"seiten. 
Je mehr jemand sich also dort aufhält, desto größer ist die Gefahr und somit auch eine "moralische" Verpflichtung sich SELBST zu schützen.
Der Computer ist imo als Maschine zu werten, die ein Mindestmass an Bediensicherheit auch von Seiten des Users voraussetzt.

All das zuvor gesagte berührt aber nicht im Mindesten die Schuld der Abzocker oder die Verpflichtung von Legislative und Exekutive dies zu unterbinden.

Angesichts einer freien Marktwirtschaft ist es aber blauäugig einen umfassenden Schutz zu erwarten. s. Gesetz zu 0190/0900 Nummern

Eigenverantwortung und Verbraucherschutz sind somit keine Gegensätze sondern ergänzen sich.

Das war in Kürze das, was ich bisher bereits zu dem Thema gesagt habe.

fG 

ps Danke für "Carthaginem", das war die "Erleuchtung" :roll:  und "coniunctio faciendam rem", dem gesamten Spruch stimme ich natürlich vollinhaltlich zu.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2003)

_...es wirft lediglich ein bezeichnendes Licht auf einzelne Charaktere oder die (willkürliche) Tendenz eines Forums, der Unterschied zu einer realen Diktatur (diktatorischen Phantasien) ist zwar erheblich und doch nur graduell._

@Gast
Ich mag es nicht, wie Du versuchst, den Inhalten oder Machern dieses Forums "Tendenzen" zu unterstellen. Der geneigte Leser, der hier schon länger zugegen ist, weiß es zwar ohnehin besser. Jedoch neu hinzugekommene Leserschaft könnte irritiert sein. Und die "diktatorischen Phantasien", so sie denn spürbar sein würden, greifen dann nicht graduell sondern punktuell, wie Du ja bemerkt hast.  :supercool: 

_Es entspricht übrigens auch nicht dem Fairnessgebot eine Themenüberschrift nachträglich zu ändern oder ohne Hinweis, auch in dem neuen Thread, "aufzuspalten"._ 

Dazu empfehle ich ein gründliches Studium der Nutzungsbedingungen. Auch wenn es hier zulässig ist, dass jeder anonym eine Diskussion eröffnen kann, so unterliegt er doch genauso diesen Regeln, wie angemeldete User. Dort ist dann auch zu finden, in welchen Situationen die Moderatoren zu welchen Maßnahmen greifen (können). In diesem Fall war es nur zu legitim, diese, nun sagen wir mal, eigenwillige Diskussion von dem eigentlichen Thread abzutrennen. In anderen Foren nennt man das Hijacking eines Threads und der Poster wird sehr schnell gebannt. Tf hat sich hier entschieden, die Diskussion weiterlaufen zu lassen, sie jedoch abzutrennen und mit einer anderen Überschrift zu versehen. Und genauso habe ich sie in den OT verschoben. Allerdings nur aus einem Grund ist der Thread nicht im Trash gelandet: Ich finds amüsant, wie Du Dich mühst, anderen Deine Standpunkte aufzuschwatzen...
Aber lassen wir es mal weiterlaufen. Mal sehen wohin es uns noch so führt.


----------



## Counselor (6 Oktober 2003)

@Total Merkbefreiter,

Deinen Quatsch kann man so nicht stehen lassen.


			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Fassen wir zusammen,
> zunächst gab es angeblich 50 Jahre keine Kontinuität im Rechtspositivismus, dann 60?



Welch ein Unterschied! Einmal schreibe ich von *über* 50, dann von 60 Jahren!

Ich kann es aber genau datieren: Das BVerfG hat sich bereits in seiner Entscheidung vom 18.12.1953 (BVferG 3, 225, 232) vom Gesetzespositivismus abgewandt.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> , nachdem ich ihm dann nachgewiesen habe, daß 1. Richter weiterbeschäftigt wurden und 2. keiner verurteilt wurde, ist es ihm selbstverständlich klar,



Du hast nichts nachgewiesen. Der Zusammenhang ist jedem, der im Geschichtsunterricht aufgepasst hat klar. 



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> daß es erst seit ca. 30 Jahren (70er) so ist, obgleich die Notstandsgesetze incl. Berufsverbote bis in die 90er wirkten und z.T. weiter wirken, mittlerweile sind wir also in den 90ern angekommen und wenn ich ihm jetzt noch die letzten Gesetze (Antiterrorismus) nach dem Motto - wer einen Schily hat braucht keinen Beckstein - bringe, dann sind wir schon in 2002.



Die Notstandsgesetze haben ihren Hintergrund wo ganz anders. Das Grundgesetz sah im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Verfassungen - keine Regeln zur Bekäpfung eines staatlichen Notstandes vor. Eine Ergänzung für den Fall des inneren und äußeren Notstandes sowie für den Fall von Naturkatastrophen und außergewöhnlichen Unfällen war daher erforderlich und weitsichtig. Nach Inkrafttreten haben die Westmächte auf ihr bisheriges Vorbehaltsrecht zum Schutz ihrer Streitkräfte verzichtet.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt, daß die "Ehemaligen" aus dem 3. Reich z.T. in Lehrpositionen waren, also ihre z.T. nur dürftigst korrigierten Lebens- und Rechtsauffassungen weitergegeben haben und auch diese so "Infizierten" haben dann weiter gelehrt, usw. usf.



Schön, daß du der Meinung bist, daß niemand der Jura studiert nachdenkt und sich eine eigene Meinung bildet. Deiner Meinung nach ist die Rechtswissenschaft in den letzten 60 Jahren auf der Stelle getreten und die Richter sind von Nazis infiziert. Sei froh, dass man deine Kritik am Staat nicht so streng bestraft, wie es Richter in einer Diktatur tun. Deine Äußerungen werden heute nach folgenden Kriterien bewertet:

http://www.bverfg.de/entscheidungen/frames/rk19980729_1bvr028793



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Kontinuität aufgrund der anfänglichen Seiltanzerei von BGH und BVerfG? Pikanterweise gab es diese Kontinuität, den Seiltanz, gegenüber dem 2. Unrechtsstaat auf deutschem Boden nicht.
> Stellt sich hier wirklich noch die Frage wer eigentlich merkbefreit ist?



Hier stellt sich ehr die Frage, wer *Super*merkbefreit ist. Nur weil die Rechtsbeuger aus dem Dritten Reich straflos davongekommen sind, sollen die Rechtsbeuger aus DDR auch straffrei ausgehen?! Übrigens gibt es in den fünf Bundesländern auf dem ehemaligen Staatsgebiet der DDR noch genügend Leute in Amt und Würden, die sich früher nicht zur Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit bekannt haben. Diese haben die Wende ohne Karriereknick überstanden. 



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür stellt sich aber eine andere, da ich "counselor" die "Furchtbaren Juristen" nicht empfohlen hatte sondern "Katzenhai" sind also "counselor" und "Katzenhai" identisch? Oder will er damit sagen, daß er belesen ist? Seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat? Vor 10 Jahren schon lesen konnte?



Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht mit Katzenhai identisch. Aber deine Polemik spricht Bände.



> > Aufschiebende Wirkung (Suspensiveffekt) gibt es nur im Verwaltungsprozessrecht beim Widerspruch gegen eine behördliche Maßnahme (zB Bescheid), nicht im Zivilprozessrecht. Und der Strafprozess läuft vom Zivilprozess völlig getrennt.
> >
> > Und falls du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst, die Carrier und ihre Inkassovasallen würden bei Widerspruch und Strafanzeige das Mahnen und Klagen auf später verschieben, dann spricht die Lebenserfahrung dagegen (vor allem das Verhalten der I-Inkasso mit den Ax-Anwälten).
> 
> ...



Garantiert nicht. Deine Formulierung war so pauschal, dass sie allemöglichen Deutungen zuließ. 



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch das ich aber "schiebt" gesagt hatte, meine sprachliche Nachlässigkeit, könnte man von einem Irrtum sprechen, der leicht ohne Aggressivität hätte korrigiert werden können.



Deine Formulierung war von platter Unverbindlichkeit, deutungsmäßig offen wie ein Scheunentor.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es diesem Akteur aber nicht, er "argumentiert" in Form der Strohmannsophistik, d.h. man unterstellt dem Diskussionsgegner nie gesagtes und gibt sich dann argumentativ selbst recht, siehe auch in dem 2. Beispiel.


 
Für dein Nichtwissen und die daraus folgende platte Unverbindlichkeit kann keiner was außer du selbst. Du bist eben kein Sophist und soltest dich in der sophistischen Disziplin (Weisheitslehre) üben.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Das läuft so natürlich nur in diesen Forenformen und mit entsprechenden Akklamateuren, bei aufmerksamen Lesern oder in einer Realdiskussion haben solche "Spieler" nicht die geringste Chance, aber was solls.



Ist das der Grund, warum du das Forum mit deinem superarroganten Posting vermüllt hast?



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> > Durch eine Aussetzung wird das Zivilverfahren nicht verkürzt, sondern erheblich verlängert, da das Ende des Strafverfahrens abgewartet werden muß.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch dabei wieder schönste Sophistik, zwar verlängert sich der Zeitraum zwischen Anklageerhebung und Urteilsverkündung, nicht hingegen (qualitativ und quantitativ) das Verfahren selbst, da ich dem in der Strafsache verurteilten Betrüger den Betrug im Zivilverfahren nicht noch einmal nachweisen muss.



Deine Ausführungen zeigen, dass du nur über Unwissen verfügst. Daher  für dich zum Verinnerlichen:

1. Im Zivilverfahren gibt es keine Anklage
2. Im Zivilverfahren müssen die Carrier bzw ihre Inkassobüttel nachweisen, dass mit dem Beklagten ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Niemand muß einen Betrug beweisen.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte hingegen kein Betrug vorgelegen haben erübrigt sich natürlich die Diskussion, denn dann gibt es auch kein Strafverfahren, wie gesagt, reine Sophistik ohne jeglichen Sinn.



Da niemand im Zivilverfahren einen Betrug beweisen muß, geht das Kompliment zurück.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> > Strafanzeigen sind nicht Gegenstand der Rechtsschutzversicherungen und können daher auch nicht zu deren Kündigung führen.
> 
> 
> 
> Gleiches Spiel, gleicher Akteur. Mehrfach habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß Opfern Strafanzeigen empfohlen wurden. Ebenso den Hinweis auf Rechtschutzversicherungen.



Und wo steht im Forum, dass das eine was mit dem anderen zu tun hat?



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nun nicht jedem unterstelle, daß er Unsinn von sich gibt, bin ich davon ausgegangen, selbst kenne ich den Rechtsschutz in Strafsachen nicht, daß es diesen bei einigen Versicherungen gibt.



Das ist dein großes Problem: Du schreibst ständig über Dinge, von denen du keinen blassen Schimmer hast.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Hat also jemand einen solchen Rechtsschutz und verursacht Kosten für diesen, dann kann es eben bei "Mißbrauch" auch zur Kündigung kommen.
> Meldet hingegen jemand keine Kosten an, ist auch hier jede Bemerkung überflüssig.



Mit dem letzten Satz hast du das erste wahre Wort in diesem Thread geschrieben. 

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

ach mein lieber devil...,

jetzt langweile mich doch nicht, wie Du siehst gehe ich bei einem vernünftigen Gegenüber sofort zur Tagesordnung über und unterhalte mich sachlich.
Das Angebot mit dem Beweis seines "Erstschlages" hatte ich auch tf gemacht. Er hats gelöscht, das ist Machtmißbrauch. 
Aber auch das ist mir schnuppe, es findet sich im net zuhauf. 

off topic btw Kennst Du eigentlich den Karnevalsschlager "ich bin nichts, ich kann nichts, gib mir eine Uniform"? /off topic

Im übrigen solltest Du als Moderator evtl. doch nicht nur die gleichen hohlen Phrasen ablassen wie einige andere Identitäten, sondern evtl. zu dem wiederholten Sachbeitrag, s.v., Stellung nehmen, das wär doch mal was, oder?

Weitere Störungen einer sachlichen Unterhaltung solltest Du zumindest als gutes Beispiel unterlassen.

fG  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Störungen einer sachlichen Unterhaltung solltest Du
> zumindest als gutes Beispiel unterlassen.




Der Supermerkbefreite und sachliche Unterhaltung  :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol: 

was bist du eigentlich? frustrierter  Pensionär , Don Quichote oder schon auf dem Maschendrahtzaun
angekommen


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2003)

Ich wußte es doch. Es wird noch höchst amüsant.


----------



## AmiRage (6 Oktober 2003)

> Interessant ist übrigens auch der "Eliza-Effekt". Obwohl Eliza nicht über tatsächliche - schon gar nicht über kommunikative Verhaltensweisen wie Emotionen, die über die rein sprachliche Verständigung herausgehen -, sondern nur über vermeintliche Fähigkeiten verfügt, versucht mancher dennoch ein echtes Gespräch mit dem Programm zu führen oder bestimmte Reaktionen von Eliza zu provozieren.



Quelle: http://www.ceryx.de/sprache/eliza.htm


----------



## Counselor (6 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sind User selber an ihrer Abzocke schuld?
> 
> Lieber "Jurist",
> 
> ...



Die Ja/Nein Frage, ob die Geschädigten selbst an der Abzocke schuld sind, ist eindeutig zu beantworten:

*NEIN*

Niemandem ist es gestattet,

1) Sicherheitslücken zum Zweck einer teueren Autoeinwahl auszunutzen
2) jemanden mittels falscher Versprechungen zum klick auf Icons zu bewegen, die nur zum Zweck der Aktivierung eines selbstladenden und selbteinwählenden Dialer existieren
3) einen unbeobachteten Rechner durch einen Dialer zu manipulieren oder gar die Session gegen den Willen des Besitzers zu übernehmen
4) Software unter Ausnutzung mangelhafter Sicherheitseinstellungen gegen den Willen des Benutzers zu installieren und zu starten



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Erschwerend/mildernd wäre noch das "normale" Surfverhalten zu beachten. Ohne mich auf einen Anteil festzulegen, befinden sich die meisten Dialer aber sicher auf Porno- oder sogen. "Optimierungs"/"Hacker"seiten.



Zu deiner Weiterbildung:

h**p://www.dailermagazin.de

Viele Dialer befinden sich auf Fun-, Joke-, und Grußkartenseiten.



			
				Total Merkbefreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts einer freien Marktwirtschaft ist es aber blauäugig einen umfassenden Schutz zu erwarten. s. Gesetz zu 0190/0900 Nummern
> 
> Eigenverantwortung und Verbraucherschutz sind somit keine Gegensätze sondern ergänzen sich.



Eine freie Marktwirtschaft kann nur funktionieren, wenn der Staat das Eigentum schützt. Jeder Euro, der dem Eigentümer durch Betrug entzogen wird, bedeutet auch volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden. Der Schutzpflicht kommt der Staat (Exekutive) durch die TKG Novelle und durch die Gerichte (Judikative), die den Mitverdienern meist die Beweislast auferlegen, mittlerweile nach.

Ob der Einzelne sich darüber hinaus schützt, bleibt ihm überlassen. Unterläßt er weitere Maßnahmen, ist er nicht selbst an der Abzocke schuld, sonder der Abzocker ist schuld.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

hallo devil und co.,

ich habe mich mit "jurist" auf eine Fortführung einer sachlichen Unterhaltung verständigt, meinen Teil habe ich zunächst beigetragen. 

Was also wollt ihr hier mit eurem hilflosen Gestammel?

 0


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2003)

@Gast
Du solltest schon Deinem eigenen Anspruch gerecht werden und nicht beleidigend werden. Da es mich sonst nicht mehr amüsiert.
Ich begeb mich jetzt mal ganz bewußt auf Dein Kindergartenniveau.

Von Dir kommt bisher nur geistiger Durchlauf und an einer wirklich konstruktiven Diskussion bist Du offensichtlich nicht interessiert.
Wie ich Dir schon schrieb, versuchst Du nur Deinen unterbelichteten Standpunkt anderen aufzuschwätzen. Der zielgerichteten Diskussion kannst Du offenbar nicht folgen, da Dir die Voraussetzungen zu fehlen scheinen.
Der technische Aufguß, den Du hier von Dir gegeben hast, zeugt maximal davon, dass Du keine Ahnung hast, was unter Windows tatsächlich möglich ist.

Also: Entweder Du befleissigst Dich jetzt eines vernünftigen Tones und versuchst wenigstens der Diskussion zu folgen oder dieser Thread ist tatsächlich wegen Sinnlosigkeit zu schließen.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo devil und co.,
> 
> ich habe mich mit "jurist" auf eine Fortführung einer sachlichen Unterhaltung verständigt, meinen Teil habe ich zunächst beigetragen.
> 
> ...




Nach meinen Verständnis hast Du zwar Dein Einverständnis erklärt, doch Dein Handeln ist bedauerlicherweise das Gegenteil, vom dem, was Du beteuerst..

Wenn Deine Erklärungen und Dein Handeln übereinstimmen, dann werde ich mich mit Deinen Argumenten auseinandersetzen. Ständige Wiederholungen ermüden nur. Ich für mich ziehe es deshalb vor, mich bei anderen Diskussionen zu beteiligen.

Wer eine sachliche Diskussion will, verkneift sich solche Bemerkungen:



> Was also wollt ihr hier mit eurem hilflosen Gestammel?


----------



## Dino (6 Oktober 2003)

Sagt mal, kann man diesem "Gast" nicht mal den Hahn zudrehen oder wenigstens einfach mal ignorieren? Das ist ja widerlich! Er provoziert doch nur in einer Tour und findet immer wieder einen, der drauf anspringt! 
Da redet er von Verständigung auf eine sachliche Diskussion und tritt gleich im nächsten Satz dem Rest der User in die Weichteile!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kann man diesem "Gast" nicht mal den Hahn zudrehen oder wenigstens einfach mal ignorieren? Das ist ja widerlich! Er provoziert doch nur in einer Tour und findet immer wieder einen, der drauf anspringt!
> Da redet er von Verständigung auf eine sachliche Diskussion und tritt gleich im nächsten Satz dem Rest der User in die Weichteile!
> 
> Gruß
> Dino



@Dino
da gibt es jemanden, der sagt immer "Nicht mal ignorieren"   
und der Punkt ist wahrscheinlich jetzt erreicht. Wenn er sich jetzt nicht seinen eigenen Gegner 
"fabriziert" wird, so wie ich das sehe, wohl keiner mehr auf diese gequirlte S...
eingehen. Die offizielle Bezeichnung des heutigen Menschen heißt "homo sapiens sapiens" 
bei manchen Exemplaren der Spezies hat die  Mutter Natur durch rezessiven  Erbgang  die beiden "sapiens" verloren 
und das scheint hier auch der Fall zu sein....
cp


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Also schön dann gehe ich mal auf euren Ton ein,

wer seid ihr eigentlich? frustrierte Pensionäre , Don Quichotes oder schon auf dem Maschendrahtzaun angekommen, Total Merkbefreite?

Euren Quatsch kann man so nicht stehen lassen. 

Für euer Nichtwissen und die daraus folgenden platten Unverbindlichkeiten kann keiner was außer ihr selbst. 

Von euch kommt bisher nur geistiger Durchlauf und an einer wirklich konstruktiven Diskussion seid ihr offensichtlich nicht interessiert.

Wie ich schon schrieb, versucht ihr nur euren unterbelichteten Standpunkt anderen aufzuschwätzen. Der zielgerichteten Diskussion könnt ihr offenbar nicht folgen, da euch die Voraussetzungen zu fehlen scheinen.

Der technische Aufguß, der von euch hier fehlt, zeugt davon, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt, was unter Windows tatsächlich möglich ist. 

Na, besser so? Alles auf dieser Seite hier zu finden, natürlich nicht ursprünglich von mir.

Ach übrigens ihr braucht euch keines anderen Tones zu befleissigen, bleibt bei dem was ihr könnt. Aber, ihr solltet schon euren eigenen Regeln folgen und nicht beleidigend werden.

BTW was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem gelöschten Post und dem Machtmissbrauch, war auch diese Feststellung nicht sachlich genug?

weiterhin amüsiert

Gast

ps bevor Du den Thread schließt solltest Du aber wenigstens Jurist noch die Möglichkeit einer sachlichen Erwiderung geben, schließlich mußte ich mir hier in der Zwischenzeit schon jede Menge Müll ansehen, so das es mehr als unfair wäre mir einen tatsächlichen Sachbeitrag vorzuenthalten.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Oktober 2003)

*Nein, nicht nötig. Ich verzichte.* 

Gast hat sich leider selber disqualifiziert.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2003)

Dann sei es so.


----------

